# Spike and Aphrodite



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spike and Aphrodite... as of yesterday no eggs yet but between the non-stop mating and the fact that when one comes out the other goes in.. so maybe soon or as I type! I am really excited to see these babies... enjoy the pictures!!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats! they are beautiful. I am hoping you will start a breeding journal for this clutch


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They look similar to my Snowball and Hershey...very pretty! 



> I am hoping you will start a breeding journal for this clutch


This thread can work as a breeding journal.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are so cute! I can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I will definetley use this thread as the breeding journey  I'm excited to see what hidden splits spike has


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh no eggs as of last night but Aphrodite has been in the box all night


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

ok she came out of the box this morning still no egg.. but I'm thinking since she finally has shown interests in the box now (it took her almost 3 weeks) and she's *Spending time* in the box that with her mating and everything else I should see eggs soon.. I think im more excited to see what Hidden splits Spike has I know they will have BEAUTIFUL babies.. they've been mating like crazy now for about 13 days... so now it's just a waiting game


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm excited I believe my hen is getting ready to lay spike has been out of the nesting box all day he went in for a minute but came out Aphrodite has now moved the bedding and it almost looks like she's dug the bedding to make a hole I checked on her and she's puffed up in the back are I will keep a close eye on her but I definitely do not want to disturb her or upset her so I knock on the box letting her know I'm checking and let her go back to her business she is definitely acting differently staying in the box


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would say seven days from whenever she first showed interest in the box, so that should be in the next couple days or so.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She first started entering the box last Monday briefly se started staying in the box all day Friday


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She laid her first egg and has it semi buried!!! Lol I thinking she laid it last night and won't leave it's side!!! She leaves spike takes over to incubate-- really hope it's fertile!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought I'd update everyone Aphrodite is now sitting proudly on 2 eggs!!! I'm so excited to see the babies and as long as Spike doesn't have any hidden splits all babies will be WF pearls with all males being split to lutino since spike is WF pearl and Aphrodite is wf lutino pearl  Aphrodite has taken the whole parenthood thing very seriously and sits so well coming out to eat for a few minutes but when she's coming out of the box I'd spike isn't in the box she calls for him  she sits all night and I notice spike stays out of the box at night in the morning he joins her  next egg will arrive Wednesday and since this is there first clutch my hopes are that they continue with the amazing jobs that they are both doing


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so very proud of my babies they have taken turns on sitting and incubating the eggs making sure when one is out of the box one is in! 3rd egg should arrive tomorrow evening ... They are going to be amazing parents!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

We now have 3 perfect eggs!!


----------

